# HT pedals? any feedback?



## sb1616ne (Feb 13, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/GOLD-MX01-Magne...Accessories?hash=item414bc589f0#ht_2553wt_939

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AX08-GOLD-M...Accessories?hash=item414ba2c7a8#ht_3675wt_939

for the money these are very light, has anyone used them or herd much about them?


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

Someone in the AM forum bought some AX's.. There is a pic of them next to some Wellgo platforms..They look really narrow..Not thin but narrow..


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

A lot of companies rebrand their pedals like they do with vp and wellgo. I'm pretty sure that either kona wah wah, nuke proof or superstar is one of those companies. A lot of people around here run them and are very happy.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

HT is the factory that some of the brands, mentioned, get their pedals from.


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

My MX01 weight in at 289.4g. So far they have been solid and for a change, the weight and money match up. I will buy them over and over again. With that being said the mold casting is not perfect. The pins protrude at slightly different heights and one side of the pedal has a tad more concave then the other due to casting.


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

been a discussion of them on the "AM pedal" thread. just got some and did a quick write-up.


> rode them today. they dont have the surface area of my old pedals so it took a little bit to get foot placement down. otherwise they seem slightly more sticky then my old pedals but that may be due to fresh pins. they roll smooth, but are tight enough so that they dont free-spin. dont have a scale so i cant confirm the weight. the best part...which im sure is the same for all thin pedals...is how many times i didnt hit them on rocks. theres lots of spots i always hit where the trail is in a deep rock V. i cleared many of them like nothing today. i cleaned a few climbs that ive never made before. im sold on thin pedals for sure. those Point 1s are even looking pretty nice if i can swallow the idea of paying 170 for pedals. for now these HT pedals will do me just fine. well see how they hold up.
> 
> i did loose one pin though. maybe its common sense to pull all the pins on new pedals and thread-loc them in but i didnt. no biggie as i have spares, but i will be locking them all in.


----------



## Finalgear (Dec 16, 2006)

What was the website you got them at?


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

Finalgear said:


> What was the website you got them at?


ebay seems to be the only source. just search for AX08. theres only one distributor as far as i know. i sent him a link to the pedal thread in the AM forum and he popped in there and offered to answer any questions.


----------



## breezy (Aug 18, 2009)

i have the an01's in white- didn't see them up there on ebay anymore, but i love them- they were the lowest profile out of the bunch when i looked. similar to the ax08's but imo better design- email the seller and see if he still has them

theyre the exact same design as the deity decoys and superstar components' cnc nano tech pedals with silver pins

https://www.go-ride.com/ProductDetail.jsp?LISTID=800029FC-1233336339










https://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=42&products_id=127










oh yeah, this is my first post- dont mean to sound like a salesman- i just like them, and usually just use mtbr to read reviews. i was actually looking for another pair of an01's since my buddy wanted to know where he could get a pair, but the seller didnt have any listed on ebay which is what brought me here to the thread


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

HT is the factory that supplies the pedals. The Superstars are nice, but from what I remember, they don't ship to the US? They've got a Magnesium model I'm interested in.


----------



## breezy (Aug 18, 2009)

i'm not too sure about the shipping to the US- here's what I heard back from the ebay seller about those style of pedals that I didn't see on his ebay store anymore-

Hi

We don't have AN01 in stock now and we have ordered from our supplier again.
It's takes about 2-3 months to restock.

Thank you
-- 
Whatasmartchoice
Customer Service Department

here's his ebay store- http://stores.ebay.com/whatasmartchoice


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

breezy said:


> i have the an01's in white- didn't see them up there on ebay anymore, but i love them- they were the lowest profile out of the bunch when i looked. similar to the ax08's but imo better design- email the seller and see if he still has them
> 
> theyre the exact same design as the deity decoys and superstar components' cnc nano tech pedals with silver pins
> 
> ...


does anyone have the size of the super stars...


----------



## breezy (Aug 18, 2009)

AMCAT said:


> does anyone have the size of the super stars...


from their site-

17mm at its thickest point
Platform size is 105x100x17mm LxWxD
Fully sealed cartridge bearings - Replaceable
Multi seal approach - Virtually maintenance free
Concave body
Replaceable grub screw grips

Weight:446g
Titanium axle equipped: 375g


----------



## Triple8Sol (Aug 21, 2009)

Damn wish I'd seen this thread before I got my Deity Decoys yesterday! Oh well...I picked them up at the LBS, didn't pay full retail anyways, and got to use them later that afternoon. Really loving the size and grip on these pedals!


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Just so you know, the titanium spindles that Superstar sells, fits the Decoy pedals, should you want to lighten them up a bit in the future.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Aug 21, 2009)

juanbeegas said:


> Just so you know, the titanium spindles that Superstar sells, fits the Decoy pedals, should you want to lighten them up a bit in the future.


Good info, thanks. Checked 'em out on their site, and apparently it fits all these other pedals too. Guess they're all various rebranded HT models...

Nukeproof Neutron
Da Bomb Bullet Hole Pedals
Deity Components Decoy Pedals
Fire Eye PJ Pedals
Premium BMX Thin Pedals
Kona Wah Wah
Mcneil BMX Slipless
El Gallo Garra


----------



## dytrdr5 (Mar 6, 2006)

I bought a set from whatasmartchoice on ebay and picked them up in person, they have the pedals there and are of pretty good quality. I have used mine now for about 3 weeks and they show no wear and tear, they are also extremely light. Will post some pics tonight, they are the white with red pins AX08.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270548752374&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## hmpoliveira (Mar 13, 2010)

I've got a extra pair of HT EVO AE01 in black to sell (new in box). Anyone interested?


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

hmpoliveira said:


> I've got a extra pair of HT EVO AE01 in black to sell (new in box). Anyone interested?


Email sent...


----------

